# son de l'imac G5



## miaou (8 Octobre 2004)

ça y est je viens de recevoir mon imac G5 17' 
coté silence ça v , je n'ai pas  le problème de certains ( l'alim ne grésille pas, le ventilo je l'entend pas )
il serais  même trop silencieux car au premier abord  le son ne semble faible, tout à fond , j'ai le même niveau sonore qu'au 2/3 de mon viel Imac G3 DV 400
normal??


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2004)

J'ai reçu mon iMac 20" ce matin et je rencontre un problème avec les haut-parleurs. Des utilisateurs en parlent sur les forums d'Apple.

En gros, le son est correct, mais lorsque deux sons sont joués en même temps, par exemple iTunes tournent et Mail avertit de la réception d'un mail, il se produit un espèce de claquement dans les haut-parleurs. Idem si j'augmente ou diminue le son pendant qu'un autre son est joué.

Espérons que ce bug soit logiciel et puisse être corrigé dans une mise à jour future.


----------



## Manuko (15 Mai 2005)

Bein moi, c'est comme Miaou.

Déballé l'iMac G5 17" des parents et grosse déception de devoir pousser le son quasiment au maximum pour tester l'audio via iTunes.

Est-ce qu'il y'aurait un moyen de patché le firmware (façon iPod) ou alors la limitation est dû au matériel (taille des HP, resistance et/ou inpédance) ?

Ce serait quant même dommage de devoir lui ajouté des enceintes... avec les fils


----------



## wizz (15 Mai 2005)

salut

si c est pour entendre les sons systeme "bong et autre bip" alors elles sont plutot pratiques ces enceintes integrées

mais si tu ecoutes de la siq ou pire si tu en fais  ,ben c est plus que leger comme config 
pour les film c est pareil elles depannent mais elles sont un peu pou.. 

de toute facon on peu pas esperer avoir le son qui tue dans des ptits enceintes integrées manqueras toujours de basse frequence ( a moins qu il decide de mettre des makies mais la le prix de l ordi ne serait pas le meme)


----------



## gibet_b (15 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai les JBL Duet, elles ont certes des fils mais elles sont fort jolies et ont un trèss bon son.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mai 2005)

Oohh les gars vous avez vu la taille des HP de la bête? ... faut  pas leur demander d'animer une soirée disco au Zenith.

Admettons qu'il y ait vraiment un problème chez vous , avez-vous le problème même en poussant le correcteur de son à fond et coché l'égaliseur de son d'Itunes?

Dans Itunes les règlages disponibles dans l'icone inferieur droit (table de mixage) n'apportent rien non-plus?


----------



## Manuko (17 Mai 2005)

Oui, c'est bien clair qu'avec des petits cônes, caché dans des turbines/ventilos le son va pas casser des briques.

En fait pour ma part, j'ai un bon vieil iMac G3 500 (slot-in) avec un caisson iSub.
3 "carrés" suffisent quand je travail devant et je pousse à 10 quand je suis dans la cuisine.
En fait ça dépend si c'est Couleur3 en Real ou la biblio iTunes.

Chez mes parents, la machine est dans un bureau dédié (donc pas un Zenith  ), mais ma mère adore les bandes sons de Trainspotting. Alors forcement, Underworld c'est mieux quand y'a la patate.

Je vais voire pour des Duet ou les Creatures de JBL/Harman Kardon.
Quant à poussé l'égaliseur, bof bof... ça va pourir le son (?)

Non, moi je pensais juste à une solution de patch logiciel.


----------



## orca (18 Mai 2005)

J'ai actuellement un iMac G4 équipé des enceintes externes d'origine (en forme de boules, donc...) que je trouve correctes (pas très puissantes mais suffisantes pour la pièce dans laquelle le mac se trouve). Je projette de passer à un imac G5 et je me demande si les enceintes intégrées tiennent la comparaison face à celles de l'imac G4.


----------



## Manuko (18 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que ce modèle d'enceinte est sympa (j'ai un G4 à l'assoc').

Pour la puissance, c'est mi-chemin entre G3 et G5  

Faudrait fouiller les forums, mais l'autre jour j'ai vu un lien vers un adaptateur qui permet de raccorder ces enceintes (typique d'Apple) sur un jack de base.
Pratique dans le cas ou le G4 peut être "déshabillé".


----------



## Gabone (19 Mai 2005)

A conseiller les enceintes 2.1 Harman Kardon offrent une qualité sonore impressionnante             http://www.zdnet.fr/produits/materiels/enceintes/test/0,39031952,39171032,00.htm


----------



## tantoillane (24 Mai 2005)

Perso mon G5 20" a un son 20 fois meilleur que mon 7200 (âge oblige peut-être) et aucun problème pour mettre le son fort, il est à un peu plus de la moitié quand j'écoute en mangeant à l'autre bout de la pièce   

Par contre j'ai aussi le problème du grand bong quand il y a trop de son en même temps  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------

